# Anfrage Händlerempfehlung



## petheus (27. Mai 2004)

Kann mir einer von Euch bitte einen Händler im Grossraum Franken empfehlen? 

Habe mit dem Gedanken eines Versandbike gespielt aber wieder verworfen weil ich den technischen Support brauche.


----------



## pefro (27. Mai 2004)

Hallo,

naja, Franken ist ja fast größer als Bayern    - gehts a weng genauer?

Gruß
Peter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rootboy (27. Mai 2004)

ich kenn da einen

www.mtr-bikeservice.de

der kommt aus FO und macht das nebenbei, mit dem kann man auch alles bereden.


----------



## xSteveOx (27. Mai 2004)

petheus schrieb:
			
		

> Kann mir einer von Euch bitte einen Händler im Grossraum Franken empfehlen?
> 
> Habe mit dem Gedanken eines Versandbike gespielt aber wieder verworfen weil ich den technischen Support brauche.



ich kann dir Mr. Bike in 96215 Lichtenfels (Oberfranken) empfehlen ! ( Homepage 
Hab dort selbst erst heute mein neues Cube Flying Circus gekauft !   
Was willst du dir eigentlich für ein Bike kaufen ?


----------



## petheus (28. Mai 2004)

Hallo @pefro
Habe bewusst Franken genannt weil es mir nichts ausmacht für ein gutes Bike und einen guten Händler ein paar Kilometer zu fahren. Ich selbst wohne bei Schweinfurt. Aber da des hier eher Strassenfahrerdomäne ist, rechne ich schon damit etwas weiter fahren zu müssen.

Hi @Team.DhF SteveO
also für meine Zwecke und derzeitigen Möglichkeiten kommt eigentlich nur ein Hardtail in Frage da überwiegend Strasse/Schotter und Waldwege. Und ich denke an die Trails hier in der Gegend (Steigerwald) trau ich mich auch mit nem Hardtail.
Habe mich theoretisch auch auf Cube festgelegt. Kann man bei Deinem Händler Probefahren?


----------



## Altitude (28. Mai 2004)

petheus schrieb:
			
		

> Kann mir einer von Euch bitte einen Händler im Grossraum Franken empfehlen?
> 
> Habe mit dem Gedanken eines Versandbike gespielt aber wieder verworfen weil ich den technischen Support brauche.



Wie wärs hiermit:

http://www.marinbikes.de/

Die sind in Fürth und Verkaufen auch an Endverbraucher...schöne Hardtails, vor allem aus Stahl und Titan


----------



## petheus (28. Mai 2004)

Hups, auf die Seite kann ich im Moment nicht zugreifen. 
Ham die Bikes so um die 1000 bis hin zu 1500??

Ein Bekannter hat Marin. Fand ich auch nicht schlecht.


----------



## Rockhopper (28. Mai 2004)

servus petheus, komme ebenfalls daher...

Warst du schon mal bei Brandt in Euerdorf (an der Ecke in der Hauptstraße). Ist kompetent und hat ein gutes Angebot. Da gehen viele meiner Arbeitskollegen hin und sagen nur positives. 

Ansonst habe ich auch gute Erfahrungen mit Radsport Ragenas in SW (Frühlingsstr. 3; Tel. 25565) gemacht. Er ist ein echt guter Schrauber, der einem auch mal Sonderlösungen zusammenbastelt. Leider hat der Laden abends nicht so lange auf.

Den Radsport Hoffmann in der Nähe des Josef-Krankenhauses mag ich nicht so sehr. Der scheint mir eher ein vornehmlicher Verkaufsladen zu sein, bei dem die Werkstatt eher untergeordnet ist.

Noch mal Ergänzen     : einen Cube-Händler gibt es in Hassfurt. Von SW kommend in die Innenstadt, etwa 300m vor dem Turm nach rechts die Straße Richtung Knetzgau rein. Dort nach 50m auf der linken Seite. Aber wie der ist, da habe ich keine Ahnung.


----------



## petheus (28. Mai 2004)

Nein ich war noch gar nirgends weil erst das Geld am Zusammenkratzen.

Euerdorf ist gut weil das günstig zwischen Arbeit und Wohnung liegt. Den werd ich mal besuchen.

Den Hoffmann halte ich in Sachen Rennrad für einigermaßen kompetent auch wenn er eigentlich vom Rollschnelllauf kommt. Aber für MTB weiss ich nicht, würde ich nicht so drauf setzen.


----------



## Altitude (28. Mai 2004)

petheus schrieb:
			
		

> Hups, auf die Seite kann ich im Moment nicht zugreifen.
> Ham die Bikes so um die 1000 bis hin zu 1500??
> 
> Ein Bekannter hat Marin. Fand ich auch nicht schlecht.



Jepp...


----------



## xSteveOx (28. Mai 2004)

petheus schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo @pefro
> Habe bewusst Franken genannt weil es mir nichts ausmacht für ein gutes Bike und einen guten Händler ein paar Kilometer zu fahren. Ich selbst wohne bei Schweinfurt. Aber da des hier eher Strassenfahrerdomäne ist, rechne ich schon damit etwas weiter fahren zu müssen.
> 
> Hi @Team.DhF SteveO
> ...



Jo , denk schon , mein Focus , dass ich vor 4 Jahren dort gekauft hab , hab ich jedenfalls Probe fahren können ! Mein jetziges muss erst noch zusammen geschraubt werden   
Falls dir dann dort dein Bike kaufst , kannst ja sagen , dass du auf meinen Rat hin bei ihm ma vorbei geschaut hast !
MFG  Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## peter hase (28. Mai 2004)

Ich kann Dir auch die Fa. Brand in Euerdorf nur empfehlen. Haben eine gute Auswahl und wissen, wovon sie reden und vor allen Dingen was sie tun.


----------



## merkt_p (28. Mai 2004)

Hallo, probiers mal mit Stevens "www.stevenbikes.de".

Händler in Nürnberg "www.velo-radsport.com"

Viel Erfolg Martin


----------



## Runningblacky (3. Juni 2004)

Den Brand gibts auch in Würzburg (Mainaustraße), der verkauft auch Cube.


----------



## RotwildRocks (3. Juni 2004)

könnte Regensburg schon zu weit weg sein? ansonsten wenn es sich irgendwie ergibt bei Bikeprojekt Regensburg  reinschauen.

führen Rotwild, Ghost, Cube, Steppenwolf und paar weitere deutsche Bikeschmieden. direkt gegenüber Hbf.


----------



## Schwabenpfeil (3. Juni 2004)

petheus schrieb:
			
		

> Nein ich war noch gar nirgends weil erst das Geld am Zusammenkratzen.
> 
> Euerdorf ist gut weil das günstig zwischen Arbeit und Wohnung liegt. Den werd ich mal besuchen.
> 
> Den Hoffmann halte ich in Sachen Rennrad für einigermaßen kompetent auch wenn er eigentlich vom Rollschnelllauf kommt. Aber für MTB weiss ich nicht, würde ich nicht so drauf setzen.




...wo wohnst du genau??
Was hälst du von HAI-BIKE in SW?
Gruß Ernie


----------



## petheus (7. Juni 2004)

Also ich wohne aufm platten Land am Main beim KKG.

Deswegen war ich dankbar für die Trails im Steigerwald die im Internet stehen.

Hab mir im Schauer mal ein paar Hais angekuckt. Kamen aber in Punkto Preis- Leistung nicht an ein Cube heran. 

Aber ich bin nicht so markenfixiert. Hauptsache es taugt für mich und meinen Einsatzbereich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwabenpfeil (9. Juni 2004)

petheus schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich wohne aufm platten Land am Main beim KKG.
> 
> Deswegen war ich dankbar für die Trails im Steigerwald die im Internet stehen.
> 
> ...





.... also ein rafelder   .
Versuchs mal in der Hölle , richtung Marksteinach...da gibt es jede Menge guter Trails
Gruß vom Ernie aus SW -CITY


----------

